

Cellular Automata Explorer - Processing.js Interactive - count_zero
http://columnfivemedia.com/processing-cellular-automata-explorer/

======
look_ma_no_hans
nice punch-up: "The first system of cellular automata was developed in the
1940s by John von Neumann as an exercise to understand the problem of building
self-replicating robots. As the Terminator franchise did not exist in von
Neumann’s time, this was generally accepted as being a Good Idea."

